# For Boxing Fans who....



## Shogun (Jul 9, 2006)

...Say things like "a pro boxer would kill those MMA guys..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-AQn1lzz_s

Lots of boxing fans think in the cage a pro boxer would run through a MMA fighter. well, here we have a pro boxer vs a pro MMA fighter in a Boxing bout.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool! Saw the double underhooks, thought for sure he was going to toss him!


----------



## Shogun (Jul 9, 2006)

The double underhooks, he actually shot in at one point, and it almost looked like he was gonna throw a knee. Vitor is one of my favorite fighters despite a lackluster couple of years.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 9, 2006)

Yep! Definitely could see some old MMA habits still in his moves.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 9, 2006)

definitely. KO'ed the guy though.


----------



## Kensai (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn! Went through him like a hot knife through butter...


----------



## Stillelman (Jul 10, 2006)

That was both fighters first fight, and I do not hold it to high on ranking Belfort.  Now, I am not saying he will not be good, but that Neves dude should have never been in the ring in the first place, and should have been laid out cold from the double uppercuts.  Neves looked like a scared, well you know.

It will be interesting if he can hone his skills in the ring and become a valid contender.  If I am guessing, I would doubt it.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 10, 2006)

When Vitor lets his hands fly he's at the top of the game, lately he's been much more cautious though.

I'm sure everyone remembers the jaw dropping that happened after he took Wanderlei Silva out in one big blast...

Maybe he's just broken his hands one too many times on other peoples faces?


----------



## ronin_warrior_j (Jul 14, 2006)

You can tell at the beginning of the fight he was in MMA mode. I thought he was going to pick the guy up and slam him for a minute. lol


----------



## Zaii (Jul 16, 2006)

This kind of thing shows up constantly.

"Style X fighter would destroy style Y fighter"

Maybe. Maybe not. It really depends on the how well each fighter knows his style, who's in better shape, who has better reflexes, who's simply trained more, the environment, etc.

There is no definitive style that would under every circumstance put it's practitioner on top in a fight.


----------



## John Brewer (Jul 16, 2006)

Zaii said:
			
		

> This kind of thing shows up constantly.
> 
> "Style X fighter would destroy style Y fighter"
> 
> ...


Great Post! I have a hard time watching boxing since I got hooked on Pride and UFC. Every time someone goes down I'm like jump on him!


----------



## Shogun (Jul 17, 2006)

speaking of Vitor Belfort's mma style, I believe he has some of the most underrated takedowns in MMA. remember when he fought chuck he took him down on 3 occasions. sure, liddell got back up, but tito couldn't do that...


----------



## Jimi (Jul 17, 2006)

No-one is saying that Vitor is the best boxer in the world, many just want to see how well he can transition into boxing. Coming from a MMA background, he threw some pretty clean hands. In his boxing debut, I saw Southpaw jab-cross slip out, jab-cross slip out and jab cross hook. He put his opponent down well within the rules of boxing. That he may have had to fight his own instincts as not to throw or submitt the guy is not the issue, he showed boxing skills, not just brawling as most would expect from a MMA fighter getting into boxing. I was happy to see clean punches thrown by Vitor. I wish him the best of luck. PEACE


----------



## Kensai (Jul 17, 2006)

Jimi said:
			
		

> No-one is saying that Vitor is the best boxer in the world, many just want to see how well he can transition into boxing. Coming from a MMA background, he threw some pretty clean hands. In his boxing debut, I saw Southpaw jab-cross slip out, jab-cross slip out and jab cross hook. He put his opponent down well within the rules of boxing. That he may have had to fight his own instincts as not to throw or submitt the guy is not the issue, he showed boxing skills, not just brawling as most would expect from a MMA fighter getting into boxing. I was happy to see clean punches thrown by Vitor. I wish him the best of luck. PEACE



Yep, couldn't agree more. I thought he looked good, and at ease in the boxing ring. Kudos to any fighter to step out of their natural environment and face a new, fresh challenge. So the boxer wasn't Ali, Belfort is new to that game. If a boxer stepped into the Octagon for the first time you wouldn't expect him to face Matt Hughes et al straight away would you.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 17, 2006)

You said it Jimi - that was a boxing match and the more proficient boxer won.  It was nice to see.

Now on the otherhand, I really *wouldn't* say a MMA beat a boxer, either - he was in the ring as a boxer - JMHO.

Still - I'm with you in wishing him the best.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 23, 2006)

no it was a boxer beating a boxer. plain and simple...almost.

I just hate it when narrow-minded boxing fans tell me how MMA guys don't know how to strike and if a pro boxer stepped into the octagon, they would ko the grapplers.


----------

